# US envoy hails latest talks with Taliban as the best ever



## Disir (Jul 7, 2019)

KABUL, Afghanistan — The U.S. peace envoy to Afghanistan said Saturday that for the first time he can report “substantive” progress on all four issues key to a peace agreement in the country’s 17-year war, calling the latest round of talks with the Taliban the “most productive” so far.

Zalmay Khalilzad said talks with the Taliban had been exclusively about troop withdrawal and anti-terrorism guarantees. But on Saturday, he said the discussions have broadened to include a timeline for both intra-Afghan negotiations as well as a cease-fire. He declined to give details, however. The talks were to resume Tuesday.

Khalilzad said it will ultimately be up to Afghans to decide among themselves the agenda for negotiations as well as the terms of a cease-fire.
US envoy hails latest talks with Taliban as the best ever

September 1 is the date we are looking for.


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 23, 2019)

What?  17 years and now this?  Well, old age does mess with you.  But don't worry, you can learn from MS13 and recruit the next generation of Taliban fighters from abroad.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 27, 2019)

Can´t Trump employ MS-13 as police force, then?


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 27, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Can´t Trump employ MS-13 as police force, then?


No because then he would have to give up on double taxing the citizens of LA.


----------

